# Adding Canister filter



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I am looking at the next bigger budget item for my tank.

My 135g has been running nicely for a year with a 30g sump. I've got a 16w sterilizer running in the sump, and have been very happy with that addition.

We have baby #2 showing up sometime in mid february, so easing the tank workload even a little is a good excuse for a canister. Having said all that I hate reading reviews from the bigger outlet websites. I find it more useful/helpful hearing from local people.

Here's my tank setup:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/african-pleco-adventure-21703/

I don't need monster filtration, with a bazillion gph flow. I'm looking for something that is easy to maintain, with Pleco's I know I will be cleaning filters often. Quiet, and solid.

I am initially looking at the eheim 2075, but will consider pretty much anything.

Also looking for boxing day sales! :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Mark


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on eheim 2075. 
I just got one last week (for my 90G) and LOVE it.

I am planning to get one or two more on 12/26


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got one on my 108g goldfish tank along with an AC110. The Eheim works great and is super quiet.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Good choice*

I've had a 2075 for over a year with no problems or issues at all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since it'll be additional filtration, I would say a 2075 is plenty. But a 2080 would be even better.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Ninez, some of your thick skins are still buzzing their way around my tank...  

Gary, 2080 looks pretty awesome, I wonder, will it make margaritas??


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Eheim 2080 is a workhorse, you will be taken away by the amount of media this beast takes in(almost 4 gallons worth)! Easy to use,move around(wheels on it),sturdy body and contructed well,powerfull motor/pump unit,baskets come out easy and maintaince is a charm.I could go on and on plus i enjoy my margaritas This unit is suposed to work like a sump with two intakes and one outtake so i have been told.Clear water days ahead my friend,good luck on your choice!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Luke, I think you could get a job with Eheim for the sales pitch :bigsmile: on the 2080, seriously though unless there is a mega sale it's out of my range right now.

There may just be a used 2028 in my future, seems to be pretty close to the 2075 for performance.

I wonder who is going to have the best boxing day sales....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 2028 was succeeded by the 2075 so they have the same throughput, but the ProIII's have a much better design. I have both a 2028 and a 2075, so I can directly compare. You can probably get a 2028 cheap, but you had better get some spare canister head gaskets and the hose adapters. Both of those failed on my after 4 years and were replaced. I'll be replacing my 2028 with a 2080 some time in the future.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, that's helpful information.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Show me the papers and tell me where to sign! Boxing day is around the corner,iam sure J&L will have a slight discount on their Eheim line of products and others.You could also look online to see if theres any offers elsewhere.Had the old 2026/2028 pro 2, other than some fincky priming starts,these filters were workhorses as well,but if it was parts you needed that could be a headache.Good luck with your search and choice!



mdwflyer said:


> Luke, I think you could get a job with Eheim for the sales pitch :bigsmile: on the 2080, seriously though unless there is a mega sale it's out of my range right now.
> 
> There may just be a used 2028 in my future, seems to be pretty close to the 2075 for performance.
> 
> I wonder who is going to have the best boxing day sales....


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i bought the 2075 for my planted aquarium about 2 months ago and it's doing great so far, great circulation, pretty quite, although some say other series of eheims are quieter

i'd highly recommend the 2075, although i haven't seen the 2080 locally


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> Ninez, some of your thick skins are still buzzing their way around my tank...
> 
> Gary, 2080 looks pretty awesome, I wonder, will it make margaritas??


oh nice 

I found one thick skin fry hidden in my tank after I sold all the fry.
It's around 3" now.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow didn't realize the 2080 is 2x the $ compared to the 2075
checked they have it on bigalsonline.ca


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> i bought the 2075 for my planted aquarium about 2 months ago and it's doing great so far, great circulation, pretty quite, although some say other series of eheims are quieter
> 
> i'd highly recommend the 2075, although i haven't seen the 2080 locally



J&L and KE both have 2080.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> wow didn't realize the 2080 is 2x the $ compared to the 2075
> checked they have it on bigalsonline.ca


twice the price and it doesn't come with media other than foam pads.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

doh! didn't dsee it at JL when i got my 2075,

king ed had one but it said it was missing parts?

thx for the info!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I picked up a 2075 from J&L and then Charles had a used 2028 so I picked that up too 

I am very, very pleased. They are so QUIET! They compliment the sump very well and should make life easier keeping the inhabitants happy.

Thanks for the input everyone


----------

